# RIP Ginger & her babies



## Bunny Mum (Jan 22, 2010)

RIP Ginger and your six babies. We tried everything and thought we had succeeded with two but luck wasn't on our side. Poor Fred i hope he is not too lonely dancing alone.............:rainbow:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 22, 2010)

I am really so very sorry for your losses....you did everything you could for those little babies...i really feel for you.

Ginger is now with her little babies forever

ink iris:RIP..mum and babies


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2010)

we we're sure hoping. So sorry for your and Fred's loss.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 23, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## yngmea (Jan 24, 2010)

i'm sorry


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 24, 2010)

We are sorry,,, poor babies


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Binky free Ginger and little ones

You did what you could for those babies. They are with Ginger now. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 25, 2010)

Im sorry 

RIP Ginger & Kits

ink iris::hug:


----------

